# Endesa dodgy do's



## canillaskid (Apr 8, 2010)

I've just learned that we are now required to give Endesa more money, some bright spark had devised a scheme to compel us to upgrade our power supply, on the pretence of fitting a ICP to protect us! Has anyone else come across this, and what are your thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

There are two threads running on another site with lots of info on it. I had the letter back in Nov. Due to death of my husband, I did not do anything about it till Feb time when I had a friend call them, they said they had at least a 3 month waiting list in my area and suggested I find someone to fit the box then get back to them. 

I duly did so but the electrician who was contacted and was going to price and get the box for me has never been in contact again ! As the afternath of my husbands death has keep my busy with other pressing matters and I have been out of sorts to say the least, I have not done anything more yet. I will have to get someone with far better spanish than me to try again soon I suppose as it appears to be mandatory.


----------



## Jazintosh (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello Canilla, i have the same problem, i have to install a ICP AKA "limitador de potencia". I had call them many times and still waiting for their workers. I asked the "rent-a-ICP- option because you only have to pay a few euros per year. I Contracted 3.5 Kw power, but if you don´t install an ICP the will increase you month fee like you were using 20 Kw power , so you are against the wall buddy.
You can buy an ICP on your own, install it and call Endesa for the checking.


----------

